# First white stuff of the year



## Sticks (Sep 23, 2009)

OK ok ok... its not much but still its snow.

Belleville Ontario

Where I work full time.


----------



## Bajak (Nov 12, 2008)

Ummm?


Oh! I see your from Windsor. Now I see why all the excitement. Wait till DAFF sees that stuff.


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

Looks equivalent to a New Jersey blizzard!


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

06HD BOSS;883319 said:


> Looks equivalent to a New Jersey blizzard!


:laughing::laughing::laughing: that just isnt right


----------



## grnstripes (Oct 18, 2008)

dont show grandveiw, we dont need to hear him wine


----------



## dellwas (Oct 16, 2005)

Sure is foobared here in Canuckland this year. Was watching the Weather Network last nite and they were commenting on that. Ontario way down in snow amounts and B.C. way up. They showed Whistler where the ski season just started and they are just shy of the total amt. of snow for all of last winter, and the season has just started.

Defintly foobared here in Nova Scotia. We were up to our butts in it this time last year, and they are calling for 14 degrees tommorrow! :realmad:


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

06HD BOSS;883319 said:


> Looks equivalent to a New Jersey blizzard!


hahahahahaha sad but true.....well almost....


----------



## F150dash (Dec 4, 2006)

dellwas;883458 said:


> Sure is foobared here in Canuckland this year. Was watching the Weather Network last nite and they were commenting on that. Ontario way down in snow amounts and B.C. way up. They showed Whistler where the ski season just started and they are just shy of the total amt. of snow for all of last winter, and the season has just started.
> 
> Defintly foobared here in Nova Scotia. We were up to our butts in it this time last year, and they are calling for 14 degrees tommorrow! :realmad:


Another rain storm coming on thursday and 16 degrees. We had some white stuff here today enough to cover the grass and that was it. The snow can hold off till after next Wed. going to Ocean Truck in Dartmouth to get my new plow installed. Looks like we might see some snow by the end of next week here in northern nova scotia. Quite a change from last nov and dec.


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

06HD BOSS;883319 said:


> Looks equivalent to a New Jersey blizzard!


Yeah i forgot you and enzo are season plowers....that avg a whole 5 more inches of snow then me.


----------



## carver60 (Jul 18, 2009)

our first snow here in fort erie was noly about 3 inches...but melted the next 12 hours lol. cant wait for the lake effect from lake erie this year...if it ever comes thanks to global warming... :'(


----------



## cpsnowremoval (Oct 28, 2009)

i hear ya 
tonight is our first snow in southeast wisconsin there saying 2-5 inches


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare (Jun 29, 2007)

cpsnowremoval;887742 said:


> i hear ya
> tonight is our first snow in southeast wisconsin there saying 2-5 inches


Why aren't you out plowing? I was in Brookfied tonight, and it was snowing pretty hard. Then I got to Washington County, and it wasn't doing anything. I was kinda dissappointed. Really looking forward to it.


----------



## cpsnowremoval (Oct 28, 2009)

Brant'sLawnCare;887767 said:


> Why aren't you out plowing? I was in Brookfied tonight, and it was snowing pretty hard. Then I got to Washington County, and it wasn't doing anything. I was kinda dissappointed. Really looking forward to it.


it just started sticking to the cement down here. all the companys around town have there plows on and are ready. i still got to do some finishing touches on my plow hopfully wont b to bad to shovel. just got my headers on the truck today watched the snow in the afternoon made me get it done real quick


----------



## dellwas (Oct 16, 2005)

How'd you make out yesterday. We only got wet snow that disappeared as soon as it hit the ground, here in Chester...:realmad:



F150dash;883778 said:


> Another rain storm coming on thursday and 16 degrees. We had some white stuff here today enough to cover the grass and that was it. The snow can hold off till after next Wed. going to Ocean Truck in Dartmouth to get my new plow installed. Looks like we might see some snow by the end of next week here in northern nova scotia. Quite a change from last nov and dec.


----------



## F150dash (Dec 4, 2006)

We got a good 15 cms, wet and heavy.....glad it was Sunday and no one was in a rush. Had to pull out the snowblower, it's been a long day. Can't wait till Wed. Looks like the possibility of more snow here on wed night. might get to try the new plow out Thursday.


----------



## Bay Boy (Mar 19, 2009)

*first snow fall in Cape Breton*

about 10cm of snow


----------



## Sticks (Sep 23, 2009)

Bay Boy;892234 said:


> about 10cm of snow


Did they find that missing little boy out there?


----------



## dellwas (Oct 16, 2005)

Nope, not yet. Ground searchers were out all nite, as well as a chopper from the CAF. Not good.....



Sticks;892707 said:


> Did they find that missing little boy out there?


----------



## dellwas (Oct 16, 2005)

Hopefully we'll get some of it if it hits on Wed! 



F150dash;891946 said:


> We got a good 15 cms, wet and heavy.....glad it was Sunday and no one was in a rush. Had to pull out the snowblower, it's been a long day. Can't wait till Wed. Looks like the possibility of more snow here on wed night. might get to try the new plow out Thursday.


----------

